# NREMT Paramedic title change



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 27, 2011)

so I was reading the NREMT changed there level titles. They appear to have dropped the technician part of "NREMT-P" and it has been changed to just "NRP." 

I herd this takes place this year. Can anyone tell me exactly when this change officially takes place and when we are suppose to adopt the new title?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AMF (Apr 27, 2011)

schulz said:


> so I was reading the NREMT changed there level titles. They appear to have dropped the technician part of "NREMT-P" and it has been changed to just "NRP."
> 
> I herd this takes place this year. Can anyone tell me exactly when this change officially takes place and when we are suppose to adopt the new title?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I've heard it has already taken place if you have re certified recently


----------



## medicRob (Apr 27, 2011)

schulz said:


> so I was reading the NREMT changed there level titles. They appear to have dropped the technician part of "NREMT-P" and it has been changed to just "NRP."
> 
> I herd this takes place this year. Can anyone tell me exactly when this change officially takes place and when we are suppose to adopt the new title?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The new standards are taking effect. You will officially become, "NRP" on your next renewal cycle *Nationally Registered Paramedic*. 

First Responder will be NREMR = Nationally Registered Emergency Medical Responder

EMT-B = NREMT (Nationall Registered Emerg. Med technician)

EMT-Advanced = NRAEMT (Nationally Registered Advanced EMT)

EMT-P = NRP (Nationally Registered Paramedic)

The New Patches:






The biggest change is that EMT-I/85 and 99 are going bye bye. I am still waiting to hear how the states are going to handle EMT-A, since there are still key differences between a current I and a future avanced. How will states that utiliize EMT-I's setup scopes for AEMT's? I am thinking the extra skills will still be taught in the AEMT programs, and they will do like TN has with EMT-IVs. The individuals are trained to i/85 level, but they actually test at NREMT-B. Assuming the same is true of a new program, I would say that the states will be given quite a bit of authority in choosing what these levels mean to each individual state.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wait Rob I just re certified last month, so those of us who just re certified are called NRP effective now?


----------



## Martyn (May 29, 2011)

More info in the latest National Registry newsletter:

http://https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2011.pdf


----------

